# Test results.



## Nexangelus (Feb 19, 2011)

As I mentioned in my other topic, I would post my results today. Perhaps I'm not reading it correctly, but it appears the only thyroid-related test done was my TSH which was 1.99 along with otherwise normal chemistry panels, with the exception of low cholesterol - 112 (Recommended: 125 - 170).

There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with my TSH and am wondering if it's advisable to pursue additional thyroid testing such as: Free T3, Free T4, TSI, TPO, and Anti-thyroglobulin or if that would be a waste of time.

My only other question/concern is the strangely normal pulse/bp at the time of the visit. Could my thyroid have been doing something funky at that time as well that may have caused a normal reading? Do TSH levels fluctuate in accordance with symptoms or sometimes have "good days"?

Thanks again! Hope everyone is feeling well today!

Jeremy


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Based on your symptoms, you need to have those tests done, and you have all the right ones listed. If you are hyperthyroid and have antibodies at work, your TSH may not be an accurate reflection of what is going on in your thyroid.


----------

